# aller / ne pas aller de soi



## sentor

Bonjour, je ne comprends pas bien cette expression
"La pureté de l’eau ne va pas de soi"
ça veut dire
la pureza del agua no depende de ella misma (soi-même)
bien à vous
nestor


----------



## moira

*Aller de soi(-même). * = Tomber sous le sens, être évident. 
Exemple: 
Le captain Lyttelton vient d'écrire une lettre au général Catroux pour lui demander, comme une chose allant de soi, que le général Spears soit présent aux négociations des traités franco-syrien et franco-libanais (DE GAULLE, Mém. guerre, 1954, p. 464).

Visto el ejemplo, podríamos decir que la pureza del agua no es evidente... (cuánta razón tienen!!!)


----------



## sentor

Moira mil gracias por la aclaración, saludos


----------



## ericotti

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡hola a todos!
Necesito ayuda con la traducción de la frase "Allant de soi" me aparece en el siguiente contexto:
"Concept délicat à définir, d'autant que les écrits concernant  l'analyse des interactions verbales ne le définissent pas, le considérant comme allant de soi."
De antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

aller de soi = ser evidente, ser automático, ser lógico, ser la consecuencia inevitable de algo = significa que lo contrario sorprendería


----------



## migeneracion

Bonjour !
Je dois traduire la phrase suivante : "[...] déclara Ludo comme si la réponse allait de soi."
--> [...] declaró Ludo como si la repuesta estuve cae por su propio peso. 
Mais je pense que il doit y avoir quelques erreurs !


----------



## lpfr

--> [...] declaró Ludo como si la repuesta cayese por su propio peso.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour migeneración:

Quand en français tu as si + imparfait de l'indicatif, en español tu auras si+ imparfait du subjonctif.

(comme) si ... allait de soi = (como) si... cayese /cayera por su propio peso.

Ça marche toujours comme ça. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## migeneracion

merci beaucoup !


----------



## sebagude

Je ne sais pas comme traduire l'expression "allant de soi" à l'espagnol. Celui-ci c'est le contexte:
"On peut se demander si, à travers sa riguer, la tradition des recherches n'est pas obscurément finaliste en laissant en pénombre et comme allant de soi la cohérence mécanique des témoins". (Leroi-Gourhan, A.).

Je comprends le sens mais je ne parviens pas à y traduire l'expression. Mercy.


----------



## yserien

dando como natural la coherencia, que de ahí se desprende la coherencia, es obvio suponer la cohe..... (Creo que este es el sentido


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Quizá: ..._dando por sentada la coherencia_...; o: ..._dando por hecha_... 
(Pero no estoy muy seguro si es éste el sentido.)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> Quizá: ..._dando por sentada la coherencia_...; o: ..._dando por hecha_...
> (Pero no estoy muy seguro si es éste el sentido.)


 
Dando por hecho, dando por sentado, presuponiendo.

Namarne: pensaba que "hecho" aquí era invariable. ¿No es así?


----------



## Namarne

Tina Iglesias said:


> Namarne: pensaba que "hecho" aquí era invariable. ¿No es así?


Hola. 
Pues no lo sé, Tina, ahora que lo dices, me haces dudar. "Dar por hecho" seguro que es correcto; pero si lo que está hecho es femenino, ¿no puede concordar? A mí me ha salido así, sin pensar.  (¿Sería el mismo caso de "dar por sentado", entonces?)


----------



## esseiro

Hola.
"aller de soi" es decir : caer de su peso


----------



## Namarne

esseiro said:


> Hola.
> "aller de soi" es decir : caer de *por *su peso


OK.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Sí, _caer por su propio peso_ es lo que se suele decir pero en esta frase... no lo veo.
Prefiero las otras propuestas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

sebagude said:


> et comme allant de soi


 


Tina Iglesias said:


> Dando por hecho, dando por sentado, presuponiendo.


 
¿Y por qué no _"y suponiendo"_, en vez del _"y presuponiendo"_ de *Tina*? No discuto la de *Tina*; sólo quiero saber si se puede prescindir del prefijo.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Dando por hecho es una expresión invariable, que no concuerda por lo tanto ni con femeninos ni con plurales.


----------



## carlotalafargue

(...problemas técnicos han interrumpido mi frase anterior)

Lo que sucede es que esta locución no suele ir seguida de sustantivo sino de completiva.

Para Tina y Namarne.


----------



## Tina.Irun

carlotalafargue said:


> (...problemas técnicos han interrumpido mi frase anterior)
> 
> Lo que sucede es que esta locución no suele ir seguida de sustantivo sino de completiva.
> 
> Para Tina y Namarne.


 

Gracias por contestar a nuestras dudas Carlota.


----------



## ed-hipo

Originally Posted by *esseiro* 

 
 				Hola.
"aller de soi" es decir : caer de *por *su peso

je me permets de citer le _dictionnaire de la Real Academia_


*caerse *algo* de, *o* por, su **~**.* * 1.     * locs. verbs. Estar clara su mucha razón o la evidencia de su verdad
----->  les deux prépositions sont admises


----------



## joie de vivre au Mexique

yo diria: va de si


----------



## plemy

En ciencias sociales (en particular en etnometodología), un "allant-de-soi" es un concepto que sirve para describir las sociedades o los grupos. Significa una afirmación que no necesita ser explicitada, algo obvio en dicha sociedad, grupo o en un contexto dado. Creo que en inglés es ***. No sé si en español exista una traducción  de este concepto.

*** En este foro solo interesa el francés y el español, los demás idiomas están prohibidos.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## yserien

El inmortal Brassens cantó : "todo el mundo aplaudía, salvo los mancos"ça va de soi !


----------



## MoonLight_lights

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola, quería saber si podrían ayudarme con esta traducción al español, por favor, ya que me resulta confusa.

*Il a fallu rédiger la Convention Internationale des Droits de l'Enfant car la protection et le devoir des adultes envers les enfants ne vont plus de soi.*

Intento:

*Fue necesario redactar la Convención Internacional sobre los Derechos del Niño, ya que cumplir con la protección y los deberes hacia los niños no ha sido tarea fácil por parte de los adultos*.

(No sé si está bien mi intento. Desde ya, mil gracias por la ayuda que puedan darme)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿No te convence la traducción del diccionario? O uno de sus sinónimos, por ejemplo:
- obvios

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Gracias, Cintia&Martine, por la respuesta. En realidad, me refería a si la idea de la oración está bien traducida al español


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Creo que ya entendí el verdadero significado:

*Il a fallu rédiger la Convention Internationale des Droits de l'Enfant ... "car la protection et le devoir des adultes envers les enfants ne vont plus de soi"*

*... "porque los adultos no protegían ni cuidaban a los niños como era debido".*

No me quedó muy literal, pero creo que es mejor decirlo así en español, ¿no? Desde ya, mil gracias por las opiniones.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días MoonLight_lights:

Tu frase *no* dice que los padres no atendían a los niños como era debido. Además, de ser así, esto significaría que ningún padre del mundo protege a sus hijos y no es el caso.



> Au fig_._ [En parlant d'une chose qui, parce qu'évidente ou spontanée, n'a pas besoin d'être établie ou soulignée] _Aller de soi, aller sans dire._


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/aller

He unido tu consulta a un hilo ya existente. Lee las propuestas desde el principio ya que, a buen seguro, te ayudarán.

Un cordial saludo,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Logroño

Eso creía yo, pero en castellano no queda bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


Logroño said:


> Eso creía yo, pero en castellano no queda bien.


¿Puedes decirno a quien contestas? y si te encuentras tú con la expresión ¿puedes darnos la frase entera y el contexto? (Reglas 3 y 4).
Gracias.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Logroño

Perdón, todavía no controlo mucho esto de los foros.
No sé a quién contesto. Me unía a la reflexión sobre el significado de "aller de soi", en general. Concretamente, traduje "va de soi" -no recuerdo el contexto- por "va de sí", pero en castellano no me parece correcto; "dar por descontado" o "por sentado" tampoco quedaba bien", pues se trataba de "un sujeto? va de soi"; al final, creo que traduje "sujeto+supuesto"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ah, OK.

En lenguaje coloquial:
- es de cajón
es perfecto para traducir _aller de soi_.

En lenguaje formal:
- es evidente / es obvio => no es tan evidente / obvio

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Logroño

Gracias, Cintia.


----------

